# Commissioned Piece



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Doing my first commissioned pieced in over a year. A lady contacted me, her husband passed in November. She wants a portrait with his car and motorcycle in it.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, thats awesome!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

got urself into a hard work here,,but looks great so far


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Started the motorcycle....probably the hardest part of this piece...Hoping to get this piece done tomorrow.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Just finished. I included a special message on the license plate and kept it a surprise for the client. It says "WITHU", she loved it. 

It's always difficult for me to draw portraits for clients of deceased relatives because it's so emotional for them. It's a lot of pressure to make sure you capture the subject through the same eye as the client.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Big Secz said:


> Just finished. I included a special message on the license plate and kept it a surprise for the client. It says "WITHU", she loved it.
> 
> It's always difficult for me to draw portraits for clients of deceased relatives because it's so emotional for them. It's a lot of pressure to make sure you capture the subject through the same eye as the client.


 no kidding..something you dont want to screw up- but when you nail it - POW! over the fence dude. what is it about a drawing that is SO endearing vs a photo - great job man.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Jeff. The client and her daughters and family friends really loved it. It's true, though they can have all of the photos in the world, but there is something about a drawing that makes it more meaningful.

I normally just do facial portraits, but she really wanted his car and motorcycle in this one. He was an avid biker and loved his Harley. His car was finished, unfortunately after his ALS was so advanced that he could no longer drive. So he never had the opportunity to even drive the car.


----------

